# New Charlotte's Dress Jacket



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to share this super cute new jacket Odie's Grandma bought her for Christmas (she won't get it until then). It was at HomeSense for $14.99! It's by an Italian company called Charlotte's Dress. Their website is hilarious by the way.

Does anyone else have anything by this company? I had never heard of them before.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG!!! It's absolutely gorgeous!!! And it looks so soft!! Can't wait to see pics of Odie in it, she will look so beautiful!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahhhh I LOVE that coat! I want one, right now! Lol. It's beautiful and I can't wait to see it on her. If u run into another, buy it for me!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow that is gorgeous


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I want it too...so, so pretty! I have never been there for dog clothes...will be making some trips!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> OMG!!! It's absolutely gorgeous!!! And it looks so soft!! Can't wait to see pics of Odie in it, she will look so beautiful!!


Isn't it cute?! It's so super soft. I'll post pics as soon as she "opens" it. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Ahhhh I LOVE that coat! I want one, right now! Lol. It's beautiful and I can't wait to see it on her. If u run into another, buy it for me!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha I'm sure I'll be going back soon and I'll search for one for you! I love going there before Christmas because they have tons of dog stuff. I just found the jacket on the Charlotte's Dress site, here. Can't believe the price I got it for after seeing that. What size do you want if I can find one?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It sounds similar to my Home Goods


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Just wanted to share this super cute new jacket Odie's Grandma bought her for Christmas (she won't get it until then). It was at HomeSense for $14.99! It's by an Italian company called Charlotte's Dress. Their website is hilarious by the way.
> 
> Does anyone else have anything by this company? I had never heard of them before.


I just found it on Amazon for $69.58, what an amazing deal she got!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Krystal you are THE BEST! I think whatever size fits odie will fit my girls!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> I want it too...so, so pretty! I have never been there for dog clothes...will be making some trips!


Now is the time to go! Not sure if they're all the same but ours is lousy for dog clothes until Christmas time hits and then it's a gold mine! haha


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok add me to the list. I love it! If I were Odie I wouldn't want to wait until Christmas!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Ok add me to the list. I love it! If I were Odie I wouldn't want to wait until Christmas!


Who wants to wait for Christmas? Lol I know I never do


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> It sounds similar to my Home Goods


I'm not sure but I think that they're basically the same thing. We have Winners in the same store, which I think is the same as TJ Maxx? 



Zorana1125 said:


> Krystal you are THE BEST! I think whatever size fits odie will fit my girls!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


K, I'm on it! 



Jayda said:


> Ok add me to the list. I love it! If I were Odie I wouldn't want to wait until Christmas!


Haha do you want me to check for you too? I may as well if I'm there anyway! What size would you want?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Who wants to wait for Christmas? Lol I know I never do


I know. It's driving me nuts. But I've already given Odie all the things I've bought her for Christmas so far. At this rate she won't have anything to open when it comes around! haha


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha I'm sure I'll be going back soon and I'll search for one for you! I love going there before Christmas because they have tons of dog stuff. I just found the jacket on the Charlotte's Dress site, here. Can't believe the price I got it for after seeing that. What size do you want if I can find one?


Holy moly! I just plugged it into Google and I can't believe the price you got it for either. What an awesome deal! It looks beautiful btw... I can't wait to see pics after Christmas!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Holy moly! I just plugged it into Google and I can't believe the price you got it for either. What an awesome deal! It looks beautiful btw... I can't wait to see pics after Christmas!


I'm kind of in disbelief about that! It's last season which I think is what they usually get at homesense, but the prices are still so high everywhere with this one. I think that might be one of the best deals I've found there yet. 

I'm listening to Christmas music right now.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Isn't it cute?! It's so super soft. I'll post pics as soon as she "opens" it.


Yes Lluvia is so jealous!!! I absolutely love it!! Wish we had a HomeSense store here!! I was searching for it online and it's so pricey!! You got a great bargain on it!! Add me to the list too hehe  Aww can't wait to see Odie with all her pretty christmas presents!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Yes Lluvia is so jealous!!! I absolutely love it!! Wish we had a HomeSense store here!! I was searching for it online and it's so pricey!! You got a great bargain on it!! Add me to the list too hehe  Aww can't wait to see Odie with all her pretty christmas presents!!


Haha what size would you like me to check for? I have a bad feeling that there won't be any left but you never know.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha what size would you like me to check for? I have a bad feeling that there won't be any left but you never know.


Aww Thank You Krystal!! You are too kind!! I'm not sure on the sizing but I think a size smaller than Odie  There probably won't since it's just too pretty!! But I will be crossing my fingers hehe.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm not sure but I think that they're basically the same thing. We have Winners in the same store, which I think is the same as TJ Maxx?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are Odie's measurements? Actually, what is her Wooflink size? That would make it easy!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> What are Odie's measurements? Actually, what is her Wooflink size? That would make it easy!


Odie's a size 2 in Wooflink. Her measurements are 9" neck, 12.5" girth and 10" length. The size I bought in this is small, and since it's a gift I haven't tried it on but according to their size chart it should be a pretty good fit.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! That coat is fine!!! I think our store like HomeSense is called HomeGoods. It's actually an hour away from me, but I have T J Maxx. I'll be camping out there just in case.

Lynda, why don't you go on their website and see if they have a size chart for their clothes that would help with picking a size.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I loveeeee home sense I got a puppia winter coat there for $14 was on amazon for $70 they have the best stuff


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

If they had xxs in this I would be on it oh how I long for another 5lb chi lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I loveeeee home sense I got a puppia winter coat there for $14 was on amazon for $70 they have the best stuff


No way! I saw a bunch of hip doggie but I haven't seen any puppia yet. I'm going to keep my eye out. I saw the tiniest little hip doggie winter jacket today! It was so tiny and cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its gorgeous !!! so, happy for you that you got such a fantastic deal !!! cant wait to see Odie modeling it  ( and Minnie and Latte said to tell you that they would like one also , if you find any more . hehe. I know there's a long list ahead of us though, so they aren't expecting it .. )


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a stunning little jacket ! Looks super cosy. My boy has something similar, both in harness and sleeping bag, he loves it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> its gorgeous !!! so, happy for you that you got such a fantastic deal !!! cant wait to see Odie modeling it  ( and Minnie and Latte said to tell you that they would like one also , if you find any more . hehe. I know there's a long list ahead of us though, so they aren't expecting it .. )


You're on my list Elaine. I'm going to just buy whatever I find because I can always take them back.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> No way! I saw a bunch of hip doggie but I haven't seen any puppia yet. I'm going to keep my eye out. I saw the tiniest little hip doggie winter jacket today! It was so tiny and cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg im going for sure today Maiya really needs a winter coat she will not go on pads no matter what shes gonna freeze her arse off this winter she only has an 8 inch chest so its near impossible to find stuff unless its from aunty elaine hehe


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Im.back from.homesense and they had tonssss of this brand well not tons but u know I got this jacket in a medium it was allthrey had I was going to sell it on here but I tried it on ninja and it fits him perfectly a bit girly but he'll never know I love it too much to sell hahaha this is what they had in all size small if anyone wants anything let me know everything was $14.99 
The one polka dot sweater was a large I think and the jacket with the belt came in pink fur too where the purple is.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> No way! I saw a bunch of hip doggie but I haven't seen any puppia yet. I'm going to keep my eye out. I saw the tiniest little hip doggie winter jacket today! It was so tiny and cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I found the tiny hip doggie coat it was red plaid??? I contimplated buying it but I want soemthing more girly lol


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

Omg I am in love with that jacket! It looks so cozy and soft.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry guys. I just got back from HomeSense and I searched and searched for the jacket and didn't even find one. I'll keep my eye out though.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I found the tiny hip doggie coat it was red plaid??? I contimplated buying it but I want soemthing more girly lol


I saw those ones but they also had actual winter jackets in navy blue, pink and green I think, they had hoods with fur on them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What size is the white hoodie with pink trim? BG is 14"long 14"chest 6" neck what size would she be?

And Krystal what did the fur hood coats look like?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> What size is the white hoodie with pink trim? BG is 14"long 14"chest 6" neck what size would she be?
> 
> And Krystal what did the fur hood coats look like?


I think that they the hip doggie Swiss alpine jacket. The tiny one I saw was a different type though. I almost got Odie one in pink but it didn't have measurements on it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I saw those ones but they also had actual winter jackets in navy blue, pink and green I think, they had hoods with fur on them.


Ah darn ill have to try another home sense see if I can find tiny ones


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ah darn ill have to try another home sense see if I can find tiny ones


I would offer to grab the one I saw for
you but I didn't see it this time around. Hope you find one!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gotcha just curious


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Gotcha just curious


Dang! I just checked their website and they do have Odie's size there. Looks like I might be going back. Haha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Dang! I just checked their website and they do have Odie's size there. Looks like I might be going back. Haha


Lol which one are you getting?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Lol which one are you getting?


The pink Swiss alpine one. It maybe wouldn't be my first choice looks wise but I like that it's water resistant. I think I'll buy one and try it on to see the fit anyway.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The pink Swiss alpine one. It maybe wouldn't be my first choice looks wise but I like that it's water resistant. I think I'll buy one and try it on to see the fit anyway.


With divas and snow waterproof is necessary lol

I got BG a thinsulate coat for snow days lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Was this the one u saw in xxs? https://hipdoggie.com/products/Swiss-Alpine-Jacket-%2d-Pink.html 

Do u remember how much it was?

im going to go to another home sense this weekend I will keep my eye out for the furry jacket for anyone on here


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Did y'all have Chilly Dog sweaters?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Was this the one u saw in xxs? https://hipdoggie.com/products/Swiss-Alpine-Jacket-%2d-Pink.html
> 
> Do u remember how much it was?
> 
> im going to go to another home sense this weekend I will keep my eye out for the furry jacket for anyone on here


No but they had tons of those in bigger sizes. The tiny one I saw I think was a navy blue if I remember right. It had the logo in the same spot as those ones. I think it was 14.99 or maybe even a bit less.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Did y'all have Chilly Dog sweaters?


I saw a few but nothing in Odie's size.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I saw a few but nothing in Odie's size.


I can look at mine if you are looking for those as we had tons of them. BG wears an XS in it but you knit so you might not need sweaters. We have a lot of chilly dog and Cynthia Rowley. Hence the new bed lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Sorry guys. I just got back from HomeSense and I searched and searched for the jacket and didn't even find one. I'll keep my eye out though.


Thanks Krystal for checking so soon and letting us know!! You're so sweet!! We will just have to admire it on beautiful Odie


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> I can look at mine if you are looking for those as we had tons of them. BG wears an XS in it but you knit so you might not need sweaters. We have a lot of chilly dog and Cynthia Rowley. Hence the new bed lol


Oops, missed this post! Thank you for the offer. The chilly dog sweater level of knitting is a bit advanced for me still, but I hope to one day be able to do something like that. I should probably cool it on the dog shopping for a bit though... because today I went back and found a Hip Doggie hoodie sweater. 



What's on my head?!


When we got home, my husband declared that it's his new favourite sweater on her. $12.99!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This is the sweater I just sold to Ashley.....dang I paid over $30 for it. Love the sweater only it was too big for Lady in a small


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

This is makin me want to visit my tj maxx, home goods, and Marshalls now...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> This is the sweater I just sold to Ashley.....dang I paid over $30 for it. Love the sweater only it was too big for Lady in a small


I thought I had seen it somewhere before! It must have been in a post of yours. It's a bit big in the chest/tummy but the neck is perfect and she seems pretty comfy in it. I think the next size down would be short on her. Usually when I put clothes on her she pouts for a couple of minutes but she didn't seem to care with this one.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> This is makin me want to visit my tj maxx, home goods, and Marshalls now...


Do it! I'm having an operation done tomorrow and won't be out shopping for awhile. I can live through your posts! I found a couple other things I wanted to buy her but I had to tell myself no.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I wemt to 4 locations total and only had found the one medium that I kept for ninja thry had a ton of other charlottes dress styles tho I got some outfits for aunty elaines pups we are shipping to her soon!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I wemt to 4 locations total and only had found the one medium that I kept for ninja thry had a ton of other charlottes dress styles tho I got some outfits for aunty elaines pups we are shipping to her soon!


Awesome! Are you going to post pics of Ninja's?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes eventually haha it looks girly but its not so bad its grey so its not too girly


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Yes eventually haha it looks girly but its not so bad its grey so its not too girly


Well the one that I posted above on Odie is fairly manly so we're in the same boat!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woe that hoodie is awesome I love it


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and good luck tomorrow Krystal


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Do it! I'm having an operation done tomorrow and won't be out shopping for awhile. I can live through your posts! I found a couple other things I wanted to buy her but I had to tell myself no.


haha! well tomorrow i will be too busy eating :laughing1: :laughing1: and then friday im busy...perhaps saturday i'll have a peek! :daisy:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Woe that hoodie is awesome I love it





Huly said:


> Oh and good luck tomorrow Krystal


Thank you and thank you! 



pigeonsheep said:


> haha! well tomorrow i will be too busy eating :laughing1: :laughing1: and then friday im busy...perhaps saturday i'll have a peek! :daisy:


Well... okay. I'll let it slide this time, but I expect a full report when you go.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yes m'am! :foxes_207::love5::salute:


----------

